# Editing RAW files



## PuppyDogMom (Aug 26, 2015)

Can you edit RAW files in LR?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes, of course!
You can find a list with supported camera's here: 
https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/kb/camera-raw-plug-supported-cameras.html


----------



## davidedric (Aug 26, 2015)

And it looks exactly the same as editing jpegs, that is all the controls look the same, it's just that you can get a lot more out of the image.

Dave


----------



## PuppyDogMom (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks, Dave. My camera is supported and I have the right version of LR. Is there a plug-in that I need? Can the RAW files be converted to jpg?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Aug 26, 2015)

> Is there a plug-in that I need


No, you can right go to work on them after importing your photo's



> Can the RAW files be converted to jpg?


Yes, you can rightclick the RAW file and choose export. One of the options is JPG


----------



## PuppyDogMom (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks. So if I understand correctly, the only way to save as a jpg is to export, right? Can't save as a jpg in LR...


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Aug 26, 2015)

> So if I understand correctly, the only way to save as a jpg is to export, right?


Yes, that's right



> Can't save as a jpg in LR...


Like Photoshop?  No, Lightroom is a DAM in the first place, not a editor.


----------



## davidedric (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Emily,

To put it another way, Lightroom NEVER changes your original image, whether you start with a jpeg or RAW.  Your edits are just stacked up (parametrically is the jargon) and are only "baked in" when you create a new image.  That's normally by exporting, but the same happens when you "edit in" an external editor.

Dave


----------



## PuppyDogMom (Aug 27, 2015)

Got it. Thanks so much!


----------

